# Winnipeg or Manitoba?



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, is there anyone from Ireland or UK on this thread who has relocated to Winnipeg/Manitoba area? My hubby and I are going out there in February for some interviews which we have set up at this end and we are hoping to get one of the employers to submit LMO. We have positive feedback from at least two. I would be interested in making friends with anyone who has relocated to the area already as we don't know anyone on the ground out there. Thanx a mill. Linda & James Doyle.


----------



## dunstable diva (Feb 19, 2009)

I think the reason you havnt had any replies to this thread is that both are as dire as each other!!!!!


----------



## corktowinnipeg (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello Linda, Canbrack8 has been in touch. Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks again, Naomi.


----------

